# Meine überwinterten Bananen



## sprinter616 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo!!!

Wollte voller Stolz meine seit zwei Jahren überwinterten Bananenstauden zeigen!!!

Können sich doch sehen lassen oder?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine überwinterten Bananen*

Hi Tom,

sehen für 2 Jahre alt aber ziemlich klein aus (oder sind Musa "Dwarf Form"?)

MfG Frank


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine überwinterten Bananen*

Ja sind Zwerge! Die linke hat jetzt 175 cm


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine überwinterten Bananen*

Och Mensch, dass erinnert mich an unsere Banane in der alten Kanzlei... Die war sicher schon 2,5 m groß und super buschig (war kein Problem, da sehr hoher Altbau. Nach der Kanzleiauflösung wollte sie keiner nehmen, weiß daher gar nicht, was aus ihr geworden ist. 

Sehen auf jeden Fall gut aus, Deine Bananen, und sie werden sicher noch üppiger. Ich hatte mit meinem Ableger seinerzeit kein Glück...


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine überwinterten Bananen*

Ich mache sehr gute Erfahrungen wenn ich Grasschnitt in der Erde einarbeite und nur in den Untersetzer gieße ! Klappt super! Und düngen nur mit hakaphos grün 

Gruß tom


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine überwinterten Bananen*

Hallo.

Hab auch einige Bananen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Hatte letztes Jahr noch mehr, doch es sind im Winter etliche eingegangen. Vermutlich doch zu trocken gehalten.

Ensete ventricosum 'Maurellii' und Ensete ventricosum
 

Musa zebrina
 

unbekannte Musa mit panaschierten Blättern
 

Was ganz seltenes, eine Kreuzung aus Musa sikkimensis 'Red Tiger' und Musa yunnanensis. Da gibts nur ganz wenige von.
 

Musa sikkimensis
 

Musa sikkimensis 'Darjeeling Giant'
 

Musa itinerans 'Indian Form'
 

2 x Musa basjoo, in der Mitte Musa sikkimensis
 

verschiedene Musas
 


Achso, noch was zum düngen. Nur Stickstoffbetont ist nicht gut, auch nicht bei Bananen. Genauso wichtig wie Stickstoff für Bananen ist Kalium, vor allem im Herbst. Also auch mal mit Kali-Salpeter oder Hakaphos Rot düngen.


----------



## andreas w. (26. Sep. 2016)

Mahlzeit, mal eine Frage zu dem Thema:

hatte mir aus dem Urlaub einen kleinen Ableger mir ein paar spärlichen Würzelchen mitgebracht. Den Anleger hatte ich für´n Transport in einen Behälter mit Lehmboden gesetzt und jetzt daheim in eine Mischung aus Blumenerde und Lehm-Ackerboden.
Irgendwas mag der Kollege nicht an seinem Umfeld, vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben, bevor die Pflanze ganz verreckt - wenn sie nicht schon den Schlag hat.

Der Topf steht hell und warm und ich gieße auch zwei mal die Woche - die Erde ist nicht zu feucht aber auch nicht trocken.

Vorab schonmal danke für die Tipps, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe meine Bananen immer in billiger Blumenerde.
Heller Standort drinnen, im Sommer draußen.
Vermutlich liegt es am Ableger.
Diese sollten schon eine gewisse Größe haben, bevor man sie von der Mutterpflanze abtrennt.


----------



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2016)

Ok, schade. Das hatte ich nicht gewusst und somit verpeilt. Meinst du es hilft, wenn ich den Ableger nochmal aus der Erde nehm und eine Zeit lang wässere? Vielleicht bekommt er nochmal Wurzeln im Wasser?


----------



## Golo (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe winterfeste Faserbananen (Musa basjo), die ich im Winter bei -20°C nur mit Laub einpacke...
Sie stehen in normaler Blumenerde und im Frühjahr bekommen sie nur ein paar Hände voll Hornspäne und Blaukorn (das halten sie jetzt schon 9 Jahre aus ...).
Dieses Jahr sind sie ca. 6 Meter hoch !!! Ich muss nachher mal ein Foto machen und Morgen hier einstellen... .

Viele Grüße - Golo


----------



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2016)

... was zwar richtig toll ist,  was meine Frage nach dem Wässern aber nicht beantwortet . Soll ich mal prophylaktisch ..... ?


----------



## Golo (27. Sep. 2016)

...hatte meinen Beitrag in der Zeit geschrieben, wo von Dir noch kein weiterer Eintrag dort stand.
Das mit dem wässern würde ich lassen.
Bananen mögen keine sog. "Staunässe".
Pflanz sie lieber in gute Blumenerde, gieß sie kräftig an und warte.
Im Wasser selbst wird sie keine weiteren Wurzeln ziehen,
eher verfault sie Dir.
Weißt Du denn, welche Banane Du hast ...?
Gruß Golo


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2016)

Leider nur eine geerntet von der "Indianer Banane "
Aber war lecker. 
Winterschutz hat sie bis jetzt in den 8 Jahren noch nicht benötigt.


----------



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2016)

Golo schrieb:


> ...hatte meinen Beitrag in der Zeit geschrieben, ... Weißt Du denn, welche Banane Du hast ...?
> Gruß Golo



He Golo, nein ich weiß nicht welche Banane es ist. Die Pflanzen stehen in einem Schwimmbad in Ungarn (wo wir jedes Jahr Urlaub machen) und die Kübel rundum sahen "vernachlässigt" aus (um´s mal höflich zu umschreiben ) und da hab ich mir den Ableger abends rausgemacht und mitgenommen. Nennen wir es Mundraub .

Wie gesagt, daheim (Ungarn) in Erdboden gesteckt aber jetzt scheint sie sich zu verabschieden. Die Idee mit dem "einfach mal wachsen lassen" hatte ich auch schon, habe nur Bedenken, daß die Pflanze an den Wurzeln ebenso kaputt geht. 
Ich versuch´s einfach und lass sie mal bis ins Frühjahr. Kompostieren kann ich sie immer noch - auch wenn´s etwas weh tut.

Was meinst du? Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2016)

Golo schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sind sie ca. 6 Meter hoch !!! Ich muss nachher mal ein Foto machen und Morgen hier einstellen... .


Ja, ganz dringend.
Stehen die Wind geschützt.


----------



## Golo (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

die stehen direkt an der Hauswand.

Wenn Du dir allerdings die Blätter anschaust, siehst Du, wie zerrissen die Blätter sind (zum Thema "windgeschützt...).

Im Herbst, wenn die ersten Fröste kommen, schneide ich alle Blätter ab und der "Scheinstamm" bekommt ein Gestell aus Kaninchendraht drum herum und

wird mit dem Laub unserer Obstbäume gefüllt, anschl. oben einen Deckel (Teichfolienrest) drauf

damit es von oben nicht nass werden kann und fertig.

Im Frühjahr treiben sie dann wieder aus dem Stamm aus... 

Hier die versprochenen Fotos (war leider gestern Abend schon etwas dunkel...)

 

 

Viele Grüße Golo


----------



## Golo (28. Sep. 2016)

@Andreas,

da ich jedes Jahr mehrere Ableger habe, kann ich Dir gerne mal einen schicken... .

Viele Grüße - Golo


----------



## Daufi (28. Sep. 2016)

Schön, da sind ja doch ein paar mit Bananen...
Wir hatten auch 3 Musa basjoo, dieses Jahr haben die soo viele Ableger gehabt, und es kommen immer noch viele...
Könnte also auch welche abgeben...

Wir suchen noch einen gescheiten Platz zum fest einsetzen, aber entweder es ist zu windig, zu wenig Sonne, oder ihnen passt der Boden nicht...
Also diesen Winter nochmal ins Haus...
Mal nächstes Jahr Gedanken machen....


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Wir suchen noch einen gescheiten Platz zum fest einsetzen, aber entweder es ist zu windig, zu wenig Sonne, oder


Geht mir auch so.... Weiß noch nicht wo hin...klein ist meine auch noch....also kommt sie noch mal in den Stall.


Bei deinen Ablegern würde ich es einfach an ein paar Stellen probieren im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## andreas w. (30. Sep. 2016)

He, das Angebot mit den Ablegern nehm ich gerne an. Ist der Postweg sinnvoll oder, je nachdem wer mir einen Ableger gibt, soll ich ihn besser selbst abholen? Je nachdem wer wo, machmer das vielleicht auch erst nächstes Frühjahr. Wie ihr wollt.

Auf jeden Fall danke im Voraus & Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## Daufi (30. Sep. 2016)

Golo schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> die stehen direkt an der Hauswand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 174541
> Leider nur eine geerntet von der "Indianer Banane "
> Aber war lecker.
> Winterschutz hat sie bis jetzt in den 8 Jahren noch nicht benötigt.



Hi Rene,

naja,, dieses winterharte !!!!! nordamerikanische Gehölz (Asimia triloba) der Familie Annonaceae (Rahmapfelgewächse) hat mit ner staudigen Banane aber auch rein gar nix zu tun - den Namen "__ Indianerbanane" hat die wegen der Konsistenz/Geschmack des Fruchtfleisches bekommen.
Der Name Banane kommt aus den malaischen Raum und bezieht sich auf den Fruchtstand der Stauden "Banam" heißt soviel wie Finger

hast Du nur den einen Strauch im Garten? Wenn man viele Früchte haben will kommt man net drum rum 2 Sorten zu pflanzen damit sie sich gegenseitig bestäuben können (auch die neuen "selbstfruchtenden" Sorten tragen - ähnlich wie selbstfruchtende __ Kiwi - ohne einen genetisch abweichenden Pollenspender in der Nähe meißt nur wenige Früchte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Golo (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

kann Dir gerne einen Ableger schicken.

Aber ich glaube, wir verschieben das auf das nächste Frühjahr...

Auspflanzen würde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr.

Kann Dir aber auch gerne einen kleineren Ableger senden, den Du dann in einen Pott pflanzen kannst

und bis zum nächsten Frühjahr im Haus lässt ...

Viele Grüße Golo


----------



## andreas w. (5. Okt. 2016)

He Golo, dann lass uns das wirklich auf´s Frühjahr verschieben. Habe jetzt mal die Pflanzen aufgeräumt die hier im Sommer im Büro stehen und die Tage kommen ja noch die Zitronen und die __ Olive hier rein . Garagenkeller ist auch ausgebucht, Frühjahr klingt definitiv gut. Bis dahin hab ich dich auch ein paar wichtige Dinge zu dem Pflanzen gefragt - Standort, Erde, Pflege, wie wann was, und so weiter .

Machmer des so und danke vorab. Gruß Andreas

P.S. ich frag dich die Tage mal drüber, wochenends oder so, da hab ich den Kopf etwas freier .


----------

